# Chiller + Radiator -- Luftkühlung



## UzAt (29. Mai 2010)

*Chiller + Radiator -- Luftkühlung*

Guten Tag,

Ich habe eine kurze Frage. Ich möchte frische Aussenluft in einen Raum blasen und diese konstant auf ca. 15°C halten - sprich im Sommer gehe ich mal von 30°C Aussenlufttemp. aus und die bringe ich jetzt auf 15-20°C.
Ich hatte dafür an einen Chiller gedacht, der mir ~50-100Liter Wasser in einem isolierten Tank herunter kühlt (damit er nicht so oft läuft, was je nach Lautstärke stören könnte). Dieses Wasser wird durch einen Radiator (einen Mora2 wenn's was sagt) gepumpt, welcher in der Luftströmung der Aussenluft steht und diese herunter kühlen soll.

Insgesamt habe ich eine Hitzeentwicklung von bis zu 3000Watt, jedoch nicht vor sondern hinter dem Radiator wo die kalte Luft ankommt. Die Hitzequellen sind (falls es wen interessiert) "Parallel geschaltet" - durch einzelne Schläuche/Rohre zu den jeweiligen Hitzequellen geleitet.
Maximale Hitzeentwicklung an einer Quelle sind 1100W.

Jetzt meine Fragen:
- Welche Temperatur braucht das Kühlwasser/-medium?
- Welche Leistung sollte ein geeigneter Chiller für dieses Projekt haben?
- Wie oft wird so ein Chiller (und wie lange) angehen um 50/100 Liter Kühlmedium herunter zu kühlen?
- Werde ich am IT Equipment Probleme mit Kondenswasser kriegen? (Ich glaube bis 18°C nicht, ab dann je nach Luftfeuchte / Aussentemp ?)

- Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll/machbar ?
- Was würde mich ein geeigneter Chiller kosten (höchstwahrscheinlich ein Bau eines anderen Forenmitglieds)?

Was grundlegend gemacht werden soll?
- IT Equipment soll gekühlt werden (sollte auf max. 25°C Umgebungsluft kommen)
- Raumtemperatur soll sinken
(Schlafe+Wohne im selben Raum; wird sehr Heiß -> selbst im Winter ist die Heizung aus und Fenster (meistens) offen...; Oft "frischluft"-Mangel/"Schlechte Luft", daher brauche ich Aussenluft)


Noch eine kleine Frage am Rande, die mir sicher jemand beantworten kann. Was bedeutet (im Zusammenhang mit Chillern) 1hp, 1/4hp, etc.? (kommt mir öfters im englischsprachigen Raum vor)

#Edit: Hp = Horsepower (PS) .. Hätte mir auch eher auffallen können..

Danke für eure Hilfe und jeden (sinnvollen) Beitrag 
UzAt


----------



## suction (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Chiller + Radiator -- Luftkühlung*

Also du willst die Aussenluft reinblasen und die gegebenenfalls mit einem Radiator wo kaltes Wasser durchläuft runterkühlen ? Wo soll die kühle Luft den hin in ein Gehäuse oder in den Raum. Ich empfehle ein Baumarkt Splitt Klima Gerät das kühlt dir den Raum auf 16 Grad ist am einfachsten.

Ah das mit der Aussenluft hab Ich verraft Ok einfach an das Splitt nen Flexrohr ca 5cm Durchmesserin Richtung des Radiallüfters bauen. und Abluft brauchste dann aber auch im Raum sonst wird das nix.

Ah des weiteren gibt es mobile Klimageräte welche die Raumluft nach draussen blasen und gleichzeitig kühlen.

Hier mal nen Link fürs Verständniss soo sehen die aus.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Delonghi-PAC-CQ-...eräte_Heiz_Klimageräte_PM&hash=item19b92d14ca


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chiller + Radiator -- Luftkühlung*



UzAt schrieb:


> - Welche Temperatur braucht das Kühlwasser/-medium?



<15°C 
Je niedriger, desto weniger musst du die Luft umwälzen bzw. wenn du nur direkt von außen ansaugst: Desto mehr Luft kannst du bewegen, ohne dass sie zu warm wird. Da du eh Kondenswasser haben wirst, würde ich einfach testen, an welchem Punkt die Leistung optimal ist.



> - Welche Leistung sollte ein geeigneter Chiller für dieses Projekt haben?



Wie groß ist der Raum? Wie gut ist er isoliert? Gibt es weitere Wärmequellen?
Die hier empfehlen Klimaanlagen in der Größenordnung von 1kW/10m² Raumgröße. Mit deiner Heizleistung und vor allem mit der hohen Temperaturdifferenz wirst du aber sicherlich 50% mehr brauchen und da der Umweg mit Schiller und Zwischenkreislauf ineffizienter ist, würde ich das doppelte veranschlagen.



> - Wie oft wird so ein Chiller (und wie lange) angehen um 50/100 Liter Kühlmedium herunter zu kühlen?



Faustformel: 11,26Wh pro Liter Wasser und 10K Temperaturdifferenz. 4kW Kühlleistung könnten 100 Liter Wasser also für gut ne Viertelstunde puffern, wenn man eine Erwärmung um 5K tolleriert. Runderkühlen hängt dann natürlich von der Kühlleistung ab - da wärend der Zeit weiter gekühlt werden und der Wasserspeicher regeneriert werden soll, muss die entsprechend größer sein, als die durchschnittliche benötigte Leistung.



> - Werde ich am IT Equipment Probleme mit Kondenswasser kriegen? (Ich glaube bis 18°C nicht, ab dann je nach Luftfeuchte / Aussentemp ?)



Kondenswasser hast du, sobald du unter den Taupunkt kühlst. Bei 15°C wirst du das sicherlich mal schaffen. Allerdings findet die Kondensation am gekühlenten Objekt statt - bei dir also am Radiator, die Hardware bekommt dann halt Luft mit 100% Luftfeuchte. Kondenswasser sollte an der warmen Hardware nicht entstehen, aber ggf. bekommst du Probleme mit Schimmel, wenn es über lange Zeit feucht draußen ist.



> - Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll/machbar ?



Es ist eine sinnlos komplexe Alternative zu einer Klimaanlage.



> - Was würde mich ein geeigneter Chiller kosten (höchstwahrscheinlich ein Bau eines anderen Forenmitglieds)?



Viel, sehr viel.



> Was grundlegend gemacht werden soll?
> - IT Equipment soll gekühlt werden (sollte auf max. 25°C Umgebungsluft kommen)
> - Raumtemperatur soll sinken
> (Schlafe+Wohne im selben Raum; wird sehr Heiß -> selbst im Winter ist die Heizung aus und Fenster (meistens) offen...; Oft "frischluft"-Mangel/"Schlechte Luft", daher brauche ich Aussenluft)



Da du offensichtlich wenig Räume hast:
Denk dran, dass der Chiller oder zumindest seine Abluft (ggf. kannst du das ganze als Entlüftung nehmen, so dass ein Teil der "Kühle" wieder genutzt wird) aus dem Raum muss, den zu kühlen willst.


----------



## Xion4 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chiller + Radiator -- Luftkühlung*

Wäre da nicht eine Klimaanlage einfacher???


----------



## x-coffee (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Chiller + Radiator -- Luftkühlung*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht eine Klimaanlage einfacher???



seh ich auch so. eine normale klimaanlage transferiert die wärme von innen nach aussen. fertig.


----------

